# Pre ordered Legion today



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

cant wait for the book even is it comes out in 08, i like how GWs putting a face on the primarchs we dont know much about. ,like the lion in descent of angels, i hope they do Corax next


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey, yeah it's pretty cool. Lion will be a popular one to read about. I wish they would tell us about the other 2 elusive Legions, lol.

Bleh I suppose it helps add mystery but I wanna know already! :grin:


----------



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, its funny how they only released pictures of certain primarchs, but keep others hidden, the pics of alpharius are junk but you can make out an idea of what he looks like. Corax is missing, ive seen one of the lion in full battle gear so no face, roboute has no real pics that ive seen, Vulcan has no real pics. Ive seen one lorgar pic but its was small and pretty bad, the john Blanche one looked like my 5 year old cousin drew it with her crayons. But your right mystery keeps me coming back to find out more. Cant wait for legion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Is descent of angels out in the US yet?


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

I had a website with artwork for several primarchs mortarion horus russ (not usre cant remember if it was him) horus and the emporer(I know he isn't a primarch


----------

